# Seeking gambian pouched rat



## RATBOY66 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm seeking to make contact with (or leads to) any reputable UK breeders who are planning litters of Gambian Pouched Rats during 2011. I am looking for one GPR pup (gender unimportant). I also welcome breeders who may have reserve-lists I might join, and am happy to put forward deposit if required. Many thanks.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, I think that most of the breeders who jumped on the bandwagon because they thought there was money to be made have now given up. This time last year 'Preloved' was full of them, but there have not been any advertised for quite a while now.

One of my pairs had a litter in January, but I gave the babies to people I knew would provide a good home for them. The male has now been neutered, so there is little chance of a second litter.

Just wondering where you have done your research, as we are finding out new information all the time about these wonderful creatures.

There were a couple of breeders on EKF, you could try Debonaire Exotics (Kodakira) :notworthy:


----------



## RATBOY66 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Ratatoulle, I appreciate your sound advice. I am a member of EKF and posted a similar message recently. I also took the liberty of emailing Debonaire Exotics a couple of weeks ago. I'm also a member of UK Pouched Rat Forum, so with luck a positive lead will arise at some point in the future? Adore the photo of your Pouchie Ben, what a handsome chap he is.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I have also started a group page on Facebook called 'Pouched rat owners, past, present and future' you may be able to get some leads there :notworthy:


----------

